# Eric Got Married!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I want to congratulate my brother on getting married tonight!

I wish you guys the best.

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn dude, getting married on a thrsty thursday??!! Congrats, hope it lasts a lifetime!!! :thumb:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

My condolences! 

:beer: :beer: :beer: Cheers!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats Eric...honeymoon in the decoys?? :lol:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Eric, while I only met you that one time when I ended up leaving my shotgun and gear in your Dad's Truck, I know that yoor life will be blessed due to the great family you were born into.

All my best and I sincerely wish you two a safe, happy, memorable and long-lived life together.

Both of you just learn to listen as well as expressive and all will work out!

:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Like I told your brother "marriage is a long tedious meal with dessert at the beginning" :beer: But I always look forward to dessert :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I think he gets your drift Bob. :wink:

Congrats, now the training begins!! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats Eric and Erics Better half!!!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It is nice that you have "trained" her already! I have been "training" my g/f for a couple years now and each hunting season gets better. She just may get the ring after the first month of grouse season unless she takes a step back in her training! LOL

Just kidding, congrats on the new life!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

How did I not see this topic????Congrads Eric, after meeting her, she seems like a really good, nice girl (not to mention she is pretty cute). I wish you guys the best! Have you bought her a blind yet for the field?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats! :beer: Sounds like you did O.K for yourself. I'm guessing my invite got lost in the mail somewhere. (just kidding  ) Happy honeymoon and many years after!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats eric!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks guys!!! Went to Duluth for a couple of days for a honeymoon and had a nice time. Didn't realize the lake is over 1300 ft deep  Anyway I'm sure there will be a few "kinks" to work out over the hunting season, but she is from Mott and has a shotgun so what more could a hunting fool ask for?????


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I do have a blind for her Mav, but what happens if she catches waterfowl fever like us???


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The you have to buy her a call...That way she can do some calling and you can sleep in the blinds! LOL! :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

congrats!!

Next time we cross paths we'll have to break out the bottle of hot shots, get absoulutely spun, and go try and put out decoys in 60 mph winds. good times!!!!

madison


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats! I love comming home to my best friend every day. And no, I do not own a dog!

Dave


----------

